# Rooted, now unstable and malfunctioning



## disturbedfuel15 (Oct 8, 2012)

So I decided to root my stratosphere and flash it with a custom ROM to reap the carious benefits. Before I get in to the problem, I would like to say that I've done hours of searching and my problem seems to be unique. I have used every rooting method I could find, and I have used every kernel and ROM I could find in hopes of one solving my problem. Obviously my efforts were to no avail. On to the problem!

Currently I have my phone rooted using the EI2TweakStockKernel and the Tweaked2.2EI20711 ROM. It boots up with the yellow logo like it's supposed to and I have all the cool customization options, etc.. Here's the catch: Superuser does not track the "rooted" apps I try to download and it freezes (have to hold the power button down and reset the phone) at "gaining root access..." when I try to update it. If I try to run busybox at all, it comes up with an error and freezes in the same way, where I have to hold down the power button and restart. I tried rootchecker, and it says "please wait for root check to complete. System appears to be running very slow," followed by the same freeze as the other two. I tried using "setCPU" to adjust the governor and it froze in the same fashion. Something is obviously not right, and I am far from knowledgeable on what to do, as this is my first time diving in to "rooting." Trust me when I say I am fairly technologically inclined, so I did follow the guides step by step without a hitch. Any help is appreciated as I'm at my whits end here  Thanks!


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Flash *this* in CWM recovery - make sure you mount /system first. That ought to help the superuser issues.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> Flash *this* in CWM recovery - make sure you mount /system first. That ought to help the superuser issues.


..

I added your link in my guide thread. =)


----------



## disturbedfuel15 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I'll be. Your link seemed to have fixed the problem completely! Thank you very much for your help!


----------

